# How much would this Marin Bear Valley be worth?



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

I think that this bike would be a 1990 model.
Marin Bear Valley
Chromoly Tange Double Butted
Shimano Deore LX drivetrain, 7spd rear
Shimano Cranks
Kenda Krushers
Araya Rims
Shimano Biopace Chainrings (Large ring taken off for bigger clearance)
Shimano U-Brake rear (under chainstay), V-Brake Front
Shimano SLR Brake levers

Very good overall feel, even though its a rigid.
The frame has a nice ringing tone when tapped.
Very sturdy, taken on a few thrilling downhills.
I don't know the weight. Will weigh in the future.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

$75?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Do you really think so? I always thought it would be more expensive than that. Could you please explain more? I thought these sorts of bikes fetched more.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Is that Bio-Pace? $50.00.


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Try the vintage Section if you have not yet.


----------



## dexterdog (May 7, 2011)

*Marin Bear Valley with U Brake*

I've been searching for one of these for years - it was my first mountain bike...let me know if you still have it thanks - Simon


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

dexterdog said:


> I've been searching for one of these for years - it was my first mountain bike...let me know if you still have it thanks - Simon


Someone I admire and mentored me growing up always said "there's an ass for every seat."


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Glide the Clyde said:


> Is that Bio-Pace? $50.00.


Ha! I just bought one of these off CL and that's what I paid. Bought it from a woman vice-principal. It's a 20" frame and way too big for her, I could tell the minute she got out of her car. The seat was slammed and it's got a high-rise stem on it.

It's in great shape, I got a killer deal. The fork is working fine, and that's what I was most worried about.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I actually had a Bobcat trail in that same timeframe. It actually looked very similar. I upgraded mine with a Manitou 3. Cleaning out my garage, I just put the bike outside to whoever wanted to just take it. LOL. It stayed outside for 3 day so I couldn't give it away. But there are some people out there that are into vintage bikes so who knows.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Finch Platte said:


> Ha! I just bought one of these off CL and that's what I paid.


cool 8 year-old story, bro.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> cool 8 year-old story, bro.


Gotta save up for the vintage stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Was that price adjusted for inflation, Finch?


----------

